# Электрофорез дома. Какой прибор приобрести?



## gordon freeman (13 Сен 2012)

Посоветуйте какое устройство для электрофореза лучше ? Планирую пройти курс карапазима.

Стою перед выбором приобрести поток-бр или спаять свой гальванизатор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2012)

Никакой разницы в токе не должно быть.
Тут только удобство использования


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Сен 2012)

Даже ток можно не пускать. Просто прикладывать карипазим. Или даже без карипазима - просто тряпочку водой смочить.


----------



## HomerSS (31 Мар 2013)

Добрый день, хотелось бы уточнить у тех кто знает по поводу силы тока при проведении электрофореза.
2-а года назад заработал левостороннюю фораменальную грыжу L5-S1 размером до 5 мм, сдавливающую левый спинномозговой нервный корешок. При прохождении процедур реабилитации в поликлинике (от невролога) проходил электрофорез (только без лекарств, только гальванические токи) и после 3-5 процедур почувствовал значительное улучшение. Сейчас произошел рецидив с теми же выраженными болями в левой ноге, как и 2-а года назад. В связи  этим задумался о покупке аппарата для электрофореза дома и столкнулся с вопросом о требуемой мощности тока подаваемой на поясницу.
Есть простенький приборчик Элфор - он стоит около 2000р,  и выдает ток до 10 мА, есть профессиональные аппараты которые отличаются только возможностью выдать 50 мА и не особо нужными функциями авт отключения с таймером, но стоят уже от 7-8000р... вот и хотелось бы уточнить с каким током в основном работает электрофорез и хватит ли приборчика с 10 мА ?


----------



## roverspam (29 Июн 2016)

беспокоит аналогичный вопрос - выбрать Элфор или Элфор-профи для электрофореза с карипаином. Достаточно ли будет 10 мА ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Зачем думать.
Автор все уже решил:
Температура прокладок - строго 37-39С. Контролируется водяным градусником.

Сила тока до 10-15 мА (в начале каждой процедуры увеличивается постепенно). 

Время экспозиции от 10 до 20 минут так же увеличивается постепенно. 

Несоблюдение данных параметров приводит к резкому снижению эффективности препарата.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июн 2016)

И зачем вообще приобретать аппарат для фактически бесполезной физиопроцедуры?


----------



## roverspam (4 Июл 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> И зачем вообще приобретать аппарат для фактически бесполезной физиопроцедуры?



Бесполезной? Совсем запутался, что же тогда эффективно в случае с протрузиями... ЛФК? ЛФК делаю. Противовоспалительные препараты?


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2016)

roverspam написал(а):


> Бесполезной?...


*roverspam*, Олег, почитайте о карипазиме -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

roverspam написал(а):


> Бесполезной? Совсем запутался, что же тогда эффективно в случае с протрузиями... ЛФК? ЛФК делаю. Противовоспалительные препараты?


С протрузиями не борются.
Болит-то, что?


----------



## roverspam (4 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С протрузиями не борются.
> Болит-то, что?



В данный момент уже почти ничего и не болит. Разве что может ещё постреливать в спину, когда слажу с турника, на котором просто висел.
А что с протрузиями делают?



La murr написал(а):


> *roverspam*, Олег, почитайте о карипазиме -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
> ...



Да, про карипаин/карипазин я читал, мнение неоднозначное. Но то, что хуже не будет - уже есть повод, чтобы попробовать к медикаментозному лечению/ЛФК.
Но сам электрофорез ведь назначают при остеохондрозе (без привязки к карипаину). Неужели и он тоже никак благотворно не влияет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

С протрузиями.
А что делают со шрамом? Не разрывают!
Не дают перерости в проляпсы (большие грыжи).


----------



## roverspam (4 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С протрузиями.
> А что делают со шрамом? Не разрывают!
> Не дают перерости в проляпсы (большие грыжи).



врач сказала, что есть вероятность того, что они уменьшатся (в отличии от шрамов)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

Если на снимке они предгрыжи, а не шрамы (послегрыжи), то сделайте МРТ утром, не вставая с постели, они будут меньше.


----------



## roverspam (4 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если на снимке они предгрыжи, а не шрамы (послегрыжи), то сделайте МРТ утром, не вставая с постели, они будут меньше.



Как это сделать - ума не приложу 
Но спасибо за информацию, теперь, когда пойду на контрольное МРТ, то буду стараться делать в таком же состоянии, как и в предыдущий раз, для полноты картины.


----------



## roverspam (16 Июл 2016)

Пару дней назад, после того, как снял полужёсткий корсет спустя несколько часов ношения (одел на рыбалку), что-то при ходьбе неприятно щелкнуло в пояснице (ещё и с таким ощущением, будто бы сместилось "на кручение"), теперь почти что постоянно ноет поясница (чего раньше не было) и иногда при неловком движении боль усиливается...
Вроде ничего такого не делал, тяжестей не тягал, чего оно так? И что теперь делать, опять МРТ, т.к. вероятно что что-то сместилось дальше?


----------



## roverspam (19 Июл 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> И зачем вообще приобретать аппарат для фактически бесполезной физиопроцедуры?



Не знаю, имеет ли значение там карипаин, но специально несколько раз заметил, что болевой синдром уменьшается после электрофореза в течении нескольких часов...


----------



## Bravo (7 Окт 2016)

Я покупал ЭЛФОР Про. С карипазимом началось раздражение кожи. Делать перестал. Могу продать.


----------



## Андрей76 (18 Окт 2016)

Bravo написал(а):


> Я покупал ЭЛФОР Про. С карипазимом началось раздражение кожи. Делать перестал. Могу продать.


Какова Цена вопроса продажи Элфор про?


----------

